# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Geminoids (Actroid), android and gynoids robots, Hiroshi Ishiguro, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Hiroshi Ishiguro

Advanced Telecommunications Research Institute International 

Kokoro Company Ltd.

Osaka University

youtube.com/GeminoidDK

Home page - geminoid.jp/en/robots.html

facebook.com/Geminoid-165003313547811

Geminoid-DK

Actroid on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Female Android Geminoid F

Uploaded on Apr 20, 2010




> Developed by Prof. Hiroshi Ishiguro at Osaka University and ATR. Learn more:
> 
> "Meet Geminoid F, a Smiling Female Android"
> 
> by Erico Guizzo
> April 4, 2010






Introduction to the Geminoid 

Uploaded on Feb 7, 2011




> Making of a geminoid.
> First visit to Kokoro in Tokyo. The mold of the face has to be very accurate in order to make the geminoid convincing

----------


## Airicist

Geminoid Summit 

Uploaded on Apr 3, 2011




> Meeting of 3 Geminoids at ATR in March 2011. A landmark in a
> Android Science.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Geminoids meet their human doppelgangers for a photo op you'll never forget"

by Donald Melanson
April 6, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot - Gemonoid HI-1 Android Prototype 

Published on Mar 17, 2012




> Geminoid HI-1 is a doppelganger droid built by its male co-creator, roboticist Hiroshi Ishiguro. It is controlled by a motion-capture interface. It can imitate Ishiguro's body and facial movements, and it can reproduce his voice in sync with his motion and posture. Ishiguro hopes to develop the robot's human-like presence to such a degree that he could use it to teach classes remotely, lecturing from home while the Geminoid interacts with his classes at Osaka University.

----------


## Airicist

Winning 

Published on Feb 22, 2014




> Promo for the 2014 India Today Conclave in New Delhi

----------


## Airicist

Geminoid F in the department store 

Published on Dec 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Geminoid HI-4

Published on Apr 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Do robots have souls?
February 6, 2013




> The Global Mail's Aubrey Belford travels to Japan, where he meets Geminoid-F and her maker, Professor Hiroshi Ishiguro.

----------


## Airicist

Koji Fukada’s “Sayonara,” which had its world premiere Saturday as part of TIFF’s competition section, showcases the thespian talents of Geminoid-F, an eerily lifelike female android created by roboticist Hiroshi Ishiguro.

----------


## Airicist

Geminoid F Sings

Published on Mar 29, 2012




> Geminoid F serenades the crowd during Hong Kong's "Robots in Motion 2012" Expo

----------


## Airicist

Actroid, 2003.12.1 

Published on Mar 6, 2015




ACTROID EXPO 2005 AICHI, JAPAN, ver.info, 2005.4.8

Published on Mar 6, 2015




Actroid DER (Dramatic Entertainment Robot) , 2005.5.26 

Published on Mar 6, 2015




Actroid DER2, 2006.12.28 

Published on Mar 6, 2015




Actroid DER3, 2008.12.24 

Published on Mar 6, 2015




Actroid-F PV, 2010.08.23 

Published on Mar 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Actroid DER2 - Real Humanoid Female Robot

Uploaded on Oct 10, 2006

----------


## Airicist

AKIBA ROBOT FESTIVAL 2006: Actroid Female Robot 

 Uploaded on Nov 8, 2006




> The amazingly realistic female android, named Actroid DER 2, was demonstrated at the AKIBA Robot Festival here in the Akihabara district of Tokyo.
> 
> Philip K. Dick asked, "Do androids dream of electric sheep?" Now, decades later, we still don't have a definitive answer to his query, though we may find out sooner than anyone thinks. Although they haven't been combined into a complete, fully functional android yet, all of the required pieces seem to be coming together in an amazingly realistic fashion.
> 
> A good example is the "Actroid DER 2" android exhibited at the AKIBA Robot Festival last weekend here in the Akihabara district of Tokyo. This female android is surprisingly realistic, right down to the polish on her dainty fingernails, her facial movements, and even skin tone.
> 
> We've seen a lot of impressive photos and videos of Actroid DER in the past, but honestly - none of them really do justice to the android's realism. Seeing it in person, up close, is a totally different, and almost startling experience that can't be effective captured on film or video.
> 
> Her movements are surprisingly realistic. Obviously a great deal of time and effort has been devoted to studying the body language of real women so that it could be emulated by the android. Of course all of her actions and words are carefully scripted. Her creators have even gone to the trouble of including a little humor.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Kokoro's Actroid DER2 Female Robot

 Uploaded on Feb 10, 2008




> This android robot was demoed for Robotopia at the Kennedy Center in Washington, DC.

----------


## Airicist

Japanese nurse robot (Actroid-F) 2010 

 Uploaded on Oct 27, 2010




> This is a robot created by Kokoro Co. Ltd. and ATR. It is called the Actroid-F. It can do human like movements with almost human like precision. This includes face movements, gestures, speaking, and other movements. It
> is truly a robot ahead of its time. For all you know, it might
> be coming to a hospital near you

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Coco, is the first actroid "the world's most advanced android robot".
> She was our guest at Gitex 2015

----------


## Airicist

Incredibly realistic male and female android robots from Japan - Actroid-F 

Uploaded on Oct 18, 2011




> AIST, Osaka University, The University of Tokyo

----------


## Airicist

Actroid the robotic receptionist at Life and Robot exhibition

Published on Aug 3, 2016




> A humanoid Actroid robot dressed in a Shinjuku Takashimaya department store uniform welcomes visitors to the Life and Robot exhibition. The event will run until Aug. 14, 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Actroid Sakura

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Android “Actroid Sakura” (Kokoro Dreams)
> Science Museum, Tokyo, Japan

----------


## Airicist

RecepROID, ConcieROID

Published on Oct 5, 2017

----------

